# Poo inspector



## mellawson (Nov 8, 2011)

I think I am going a little nutty...Penny had her 2nd visit to the vets last week for round 2 of shots and to schedule her spay. Dylan (big brother Lab) also went and got his yearly booster and check up, as a result we changed food this was Friday. Monday I came home from work early so I (instead of my husband he usually gets home first) was the one to check the potty pads and let the dogs out. I noticed what looked like maybe a tape worm in her poo..maybe? it was not fresh or wiggly (sorry I just don't know how else to explain) but it kinda looked like one. I have only had one encounter with these horrible creatures years ago with a beagle we had. 

The vet checked both of the dogs for worms and both came out good, at her first visit 3 weeks prior she was also checked and given some puppy wormer. Dylan (knock on wood) has never had a flea problem and I haven't seen a flea on her not even the day we got her. However she is approximately 6 mo old so that means she would have been born in prime flea season and the home she came from had 8 other dogs also so it is entirely likely that at some point she has had a flea or 2. 

I haven't seen anything else "wormy" since but I also haven't had a lot of luck finding much poo! When we go out in the morning it is dark, Husband gets home first and has a weak stomach so I'm not really wanting to ask him to dig in the poo, when I get home it is dark again. When I am not working if I go outside with the dogs they think it's play time not potty time. She is doing so good with the potty training I don't want to mess it up by stalking the poo...lol.

So is it possible that she could have tape worms and it not show up at the vet? If so should I call the vet or just mention it next month when she goes for her spay? If it turns out she does have it do they still give them that horrible pill that makes them sick? I am really sorry I promise I will practice asking a question with out writing a book. Thanks in advance


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Both of my dogs were treated for tape and roundworms a few months ago. Neither of the medicines made them ill. I found out because their poo was full of nasty moving worms, so it was pretty obvious.

If you aren't seeing worms, I wouldn't worry too much about it. A lot of things they ingest can look like worms- strings, grass, etc. If it were me, I would have the vet check her poo again when you take her in for a spay, unless you happen to find worms before then.


----------



## mellawson (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks I was afraid I was over reacting...but worms make me really nervous.


----------



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

if she has tape worms it is possible that they will be coming out of the butthole. so just check around it. also tape worms come out alive and squirming. if i were u id just keep an eye and once u see her squatting in the poo position reward her and afterward run over and go check it. it may not be a bad idea to treat for a tapeworm either it shouldnt harm her


----------



## mellawson (Nov 8, 2011)

So far nothing in the poo but I'm gonna keep a look out and have the vet double check at her spay.


----------

